# 1997 ford f700 gas



## making a living (Oct 1, 2008)

alright guys (what a hell of a winter)
i have a 97 f700 with a gas 429 
when she is cold she will not start for atleast 20 minutes of cranking 
then she all of a sudden she fires up. 

when she starts you can shut it off and she will fire right up

need help figuring this out 

thanks guys


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

What kind / where is the fuel pump? I would bet that you have a weak fuel pump or even a pinhole leak somewhere. When the truck is off for a while, air gets into system and you lose prime if on suction side or pressure if on pressure side. I would look to see what kind of fuel pressure you are getting while cranking / running.

Not real familiar with that chassis / egnine configuration. But when someone tells me they have to crank for a long time and then once it starts is fine, I tend to start with fuel pressure checks and air in the system.


----------



## Ozark Hillbilly (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm guessing you mean intermittent cranking and not 20 minutes continuously. 

The first thing I would check would be that the next time it had a starting issue to check the pressure at the fuel rail (with the key on) and also to see if it has spark on at least one plug when cranking. If fuel pressure is very low then it is probably the fuel pressure regulator sticking. If no spark (which IMO is more likely), the first thing to check is the crankshaft position sensor/distributor pickup. If I recall that engine correctly I believe it has a distributor and the pickup I refer to is the one inside the distributor cap that triggers from the spinning slots as it is the most likely suspect in the ignition for a problem like this.


----------



## making a living (Oct 1, 2008)

Will check into that thanks guys


----------

